# Radeon KMS error: No Screens found



## segfault (Nov 18, 2013)

I am trying to use the new KMS radeon support and getting the "no screens" error:

Xorg.log: http://pastebin.com/r2S7Cr7s

I have tried with and without a xorg.conf with the same result. My xorg.conf looks like this: http://pastebin.com/c1Y8yst4

I removed all installed packages/ports using portmaster before building my KMS-ready xorg using portmaser and 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG="YES"
```
 in my make.conf. Is there something obvious I am still missing? I think I've seen this error before and it was something simple but not finding much online at the moment. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## adamk (Nov 18, 2013)

You can see in the Xorg log file that the radeonkms kernel module isn't loading. Does `dmesg` show anything? What happens if you try to manually load the radeonkms module?

Adam


----------



## segfault (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. kldstat show that radeonkms.so is loaded however.
dmesg shows the following:
http://pastebin.com/GmgShLCa

Good idea, it mentions

```
Error: Unable to locate a BIOS ROM
```

Any ideas?
EDIT: I see somewhat similar posts online concerning laptop/mobile video card issues but this is on my Asus desktop. this link speaks of the Linux kernel getting similar error due to EFI related reasons. I know nothing of how FreeBSD is handling the EFI booting now (if at all) so will look into this further. This is starting to look like it may be a bug.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

 The wiki page is apparently being updated, but you can read the cached older version here. As described, you need to set both of these:

```
WITH_NEW_XORG="YES"
WITH_GALLIUM="YES"
```

 You don't need the git repos or any other trunk stuff described in the above link; the ports tree has been updated to latest commits. The "enable debug" in kernel configuration is also not necessary unless you strart to get kernel freeze/dump problems.
 Remove any kernel module load instruction you have in /boot/loader.conf. Xorg will lad the modules its self and you will interfere with the process if you kldload it. So none of the below.

```
# radeon_load="YES"
# radeonkms_load="YES"
```

 Do not try and `# kldload radeonkms`, you will gat a black TTY screen. Using KMS means no console for now. This will be fixed with newcons, the new console implementation currently developed: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons. The TTY actually works (try typing reboot and you will see that the command goes through) it just is not displayed. 
 Re-build graphics/libGL, graphics/dri and all Xorg-related ports (like x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati and mouse, keyboard drivers). Compile for dri might break if you have enabled 
	
	



```
OPTIONS_UNSET= NLS
```
 so disable it.
 If you prefer, rerun `# Xorg -configure` then compare it to your existing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make the relevant changes. Since console is disabled, you can re-start Xorg with ctrl+alt+backspace keys if you include this:

```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
        Option  "XkbOptions"    "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
EndSection
```


Now `startx`. Mine works (GPU is RS880-RadeonHD-4250). Good luck.


----------



## segfault (Nov 18, 2013)

These are very detailed instructions, thank you very much. I will try these tonight after work. I was familiar with the wiki page but thought I read elsewhere that the 
	
	



```
WITH_GALLIUM="YES"
```
 was no longer necessary. That may be the missing link for me now.
Thank you!


----------

